# Male or Female?



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Got this guy as a tad. 8 months out of the water. Any idea on sex?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Beautiful! I couldn't begin to guess on appearance alone.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I've had very very very limited experience with imis, but from what I've seen, I would say male...unless she needs some sammiches (as Frogface would say).


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

It eats like a pig lol


----------



## jdooley195 (Oct 19, 2009)

Have you tried playing calls from youtube and witnessed any reaction???

Based on body shape, I'd say male.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

This is the variabilis we talked about, right? To me, it looks male. All of the non-fantastica clade Ranitomeya that I've seen in person are pretty physically dimorphic. Males take on a streamlined look (which this one seems to have), and females have a "pear" shape (From the eyes to the forelimbs, the frog's width is fairly constant. Between the forelimbs and hind limbs, there is a distinct widening in well-fed, mature females.).


----------



## tortoisekeeper (Jul 12, 2011)

Jdooley I will try playing calls. It is hard to tell if anyone is calling because I keep crickets for my veiled chameleons and my ceiling fan squeaks. 

Spaff yes it is the one we were talking about. It eats great so I am going to say male too.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You mention that he eats like a pig. If we can assume that means you feed him well, so he has plenty to eat, then I would agree with male.
There are so many sounds in my frog room that I didn't hear mine calling for over a year...even though I've pulled tads. They are a pretty quiet caller.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

looks like Franklin D. Roosevelt to me.


----------

